# [REQ] Ottawa



## ZacKrohn (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm going to visit a friend of mine In Ottawa for 8 days or so. Anyone have an location suggestions? I dont know her exact location, I can find out soonish but if anyone has any suggestions in the meantime that would be great.


----------



## ZacKrohn (Jun 22, 2004)

Alright they live in the west end of Ottawa...any thoughts anyone?


----------



## thebassman (Jul 3, 2004)

If you can head down to the canal, that's where your best shots are going to come from... do you have a car you can travel a bit?  The Hull side has some beautiful gardens as well...


----------



## ZacKrohn (Jul 3, 2004)

not too sure if I'll have a car. I can use public transportation I assume though. I'll be staying with friends who might be able to drive me.


----------



## thebassman (Jul 5, 2004)

Yeah, the transit system is actually quite good.  YOu can check out the transit website here... it's probably one of the better one's I've seen: http://www.octranspo.com


----------

